# Take A+ Slingshots Advise, Armorall Your SS Tubes !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well my SS tubes have been looking funky lately so I went to my Wally World and picked up some ArmorAll. Put it on the tubes and it just brought them right back to life. The white crust look was gone in a heartbeat and they looked and feel good as new.

For any of you who that has your elastic looking worn or oxidizing badly, Perry's video on tube restoration should be viewed. Very good video, by a guy who makes some top class slingshots for sure.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42884-band-care-video/

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I give A+ 100%...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I need to pick up some Armorall wipes for my tubes and bands.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> I need to pick up some Armorall wipes for my tubes and bands.


I picked up the small spray bottle at Wal-Mart for ~ $2.97, very nice, and it does make a difference. I would say for the serious SS guy it is a must have.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll have to take a look when I am on the road next week.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I spray some on an old piece of T shirt & keep it in a baggy. It does work quite well.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Been using 303 Aerospace protectant for years works great. Plus it's SPF 40 to protect from UV damage.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Been using 303 Aerospace protectant for years works great. Plus it's SPF 40 to protect from UV damage.


Where does one find this?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I bought it at a pool supply . But you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet, good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Works well, I have been greasing my tubes and flats up with it for years,I also wipe down my poly slingshots , it revitalizes the plastic ,and rubber, and it's good for breaking fresh leather in.
I think it was made by a sling shooter!


----------

